# Pedal power.....the original E bike.



## C M Gerlach (Mar 29, 2022)

Does anyone else have one of these abominations of engineering from the 70's......just runs on a car battery.....no ........really.....a 12 volt car battery.....no idea why i put this together......anyway.....my first e-bike.


----------

